# Flyline question



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 8'6" 6 wt White River rod with 7 wt sharkskin on it, do not really care for the line 1 it sinks and 2 it seems real stiff. Which line would be best for me? I will just be casting popping bugs for bream with it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Stiff is good for a strong delivery but you need to use a floating line for the types of flies you're wanting to throw


----------

